# Brake Light Keeps Coming On HELP!!!!



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont know what is the matter with this thing but the brake light keeps coming on and off even with the e-brake fully down has anybody had this problem before let me know please


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

check your brake fluid.


----------



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

oh i didnt even think of that i do need brake fluid really bad lol will do that and then let you know thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

that's probably it...


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

asleepz said:


> that's probably it...


eh....probably not...

http://www.z31.com/brakepedal.shtml


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> eh....probably not...
> 
> http://www.z31.com/brakepedal.shtml





If you read a little closer and infered what he was saying he's talking about the brake WARNING lamp.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

asleepz said:


> If you read a little closer and infered what he was saying he's talking about the brake WARNING lamp.


ah shi.....

nvm then, brake lights staying on is common enough for me to just breeze over the post. I'm sorry...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Could also be a bad switch on the brake lever. Probably out of adjustment. Pretty common on all cars where the E-brake handle is near the center console. You'll have to disassemble the console to get to it (should be underneath), but I'll bet the switch is rattling around under there. If there were a genuine brake system problem, the light would come on and stay on.


----------



## e_tothe_j (Mar 23, 2005)

no its just comes on and then goes off its like that the whole time i drive so im thinkin its just the fluid so im gonna change the brakes soon anyways and it probably will fix the problem thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> ah shi.....
> 
> nvm then, brake lights staying on is common enough for me to just breeze over the post. I'm sorry...


hold out your hand so I may slap it

naw no problems, no problems


----------

